# How in the heck do we remove old adhesive?



## Porta-Crane (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, we have a problem. We have removed some old 8x8 asphalt (?) tiles, and what was left appears to be a heavy tar-like glue. This is in a hardware store, in one of the main aisles, which we are able to block off, and direct customer traffic another way. We are open 7 days a week. We are planning to use a 2-part epoxy finish on it. We do not want to use chemical stripper on it, because of the fumes/mess. Scraping doesn't get it. We tried a coarse wire wheel on a grinder. No dice. Again, we have a problem. Any ideas from you pros, other than calling one of you pros?:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

try a heat gun


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I live near you, I'll do it...

As stated a heat gun should soften it up enough to chisel it off.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Careful, Could contain asbestos.
When were the tiles installed?
After the tiles were removes was the tar shiny? If so you may be ok but should still take proper precautions.
I am not trying to scare you but considering that it is in a store you might want to think about removing it after store hours.
You never know when some customer will rock the boat.
Oh yea, Stop grinding NOW!!


----------



## Porta-Crane (Mar 23, 2008)

Probably 20 years ago. The adhesive is still kind of shiny, and still somewhat tacky. We had hoped there might be a way to slurry/paint over it, something that would allow the epoxy to adhere to it. We also thought about dusting it with rockite, eliminating the tack, while provided a base for the paint to adhere. We stopped the wire brushing, and there never was any dust emitiing from the work we were doing.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

your never going to get it off.

hire a pro concrete resurfacer


----------



## Russo'sFlooring (Feb 3, 2009)

*hope this helps...*

:thumbsup:Had A SIMULAR PROB IN PAST. THERE IS A PRODUCT, TO REMOVE, EMULSION ADHESIVE, OR cUT BACK ADHESIVE. Sorry about the Caps, Woops..Anyway. Works great, need to locate a Flooring supplier/ Dist. and ask for it. For a quick cover, and works grerat, Pick up some ardex, floor Patch, mix to a creamy consistancy, and spread, put a Floor dryer, or Fan on and should cover, and be dry in aprox 1/2 hr, to 20 min. You can then instaill new Floor over Ardex, or smooth with a sanding screen, and Paint. Good luck :clap:




Porta-Crane said:


> Okay, we have a problem. We have removed some old 8x8 asphalt (?) tiles, and what was left appears to be a heavy tar-like glue. This is in a hardware store, in one of the main aisles, which we are able to block off, and direct customer traffic another way. We are open 7 days a week. We are planning to use a 2-part epoxy finish on it. We do not want to use chemical stripper on it, because of the fumes/mess. Scraping doesn't get it. We tried a coarse wire wheel on a grinder. No dice. Again, we have a problem. Any ideas from you pros, other than calling one of you pros?:whistling


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Not only is the adhesive probably full of asbestos, the tiles you took up probably were, too. Just be careful, the last person I knew that got caught got fined $10,000. Throwing them in the dumpster is illegal in most states, too.


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

jamestrd said:


> your never going to get it off.
> 
> hire a pro concrete resurfacer


What he said!!​


----------



## D.C.P.B. (Aug 8, 2008)

how thick is the tar? also how many s/f overall


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not tar. It's called cutback. Don't scrape it. You will release asbestos in the air. That's a very big fine and dangerous to your lungs.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Encapsulate.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Ardex Feather finish!!!! Encapsulate it!

Rusty is right, your dealing with asbestos, both tile(VAT, the A stands for Asbestos) and black asbestos cutback adhesive. Pray no one has seen what your doing, and knows something and wants to make your life rough.


----------

